# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Parrotlet Άσπρα ή Μπλε ?

## dionysis

Χαίρεται παίδες! Ασχολούμαι με εξωτικά πουλιά για κάποιο διάστημα αλλά είδα σε ένα πετ 2 ζευγάρια parrotlet με ταμπελάκι απο κάτω ( spetacled parrotlet) το ένα μπλε και το άλλο ασπρα. Ομολογώ ότι μάρεσαν πιο πολύ τα ασπρα αλλα εχουν διαφορά  τιμής. 120 το ζευγάρι τα μπλε και 200 τα άσπρα. Τον ρωτάω γιατί η διαφορά της τιμής και μου είπε ότι τα άσπρα είναι πιο "σπανια" και καλα... παιζει κατι τετοιο ή μας κοροιδεύουν ?  :Big Grin:  η τιμες είναι οκ ωστε να προχωρήσω στην αγορά τους ή να ψαξω αλλου ?

----------


## demis

Νομιζω οτι οι τιμες ειναι καλες, τα μπλε ειναι αρκετα σπανια κ δυσκολα θα βρεις στην Ελλαδα αλλα, καλα για τα ασπρα δεν το συζηταω καν, πιστευω οτι ειναι ευκαιρια,  αν δεν ειναι κανονικα ζευγαρια ισως να μπορουσες να παρεις ενα μπλε και ενα ασπρο.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω αυτο σκεφτομουνα..... 1+1!

----------


## demis

Βασικα εγω στη θεση του αν ειχα λευτα θα τα επαιρνα και τα δυο τα ζευγαρια αλλα που ειναι τα λευτα?

----------


## dionysis

κοιταχτε...λεφτα βρισκω...σπιτι μετα που θα βρω που θα με διωξει η δικια μου ? :d πια θεωρουνται πιο σπανια?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πιο σπανια θεωρουνται τα πουλια παρα οι γυναικες  :winky:  Μηπως το ξανασκεφτηκες τωρα?χαχαχαχα...

Ας μιλησουμε σοβαρα,τα ασπρα ειναι πιο σπανια

----------


## dionysis

αν παρω 1μπλε και 1 ασπρο τι θα βγουν μισα μισα ή ? αντε μην παω και παρω και τα 2 ζευγαρια και βρω νεα κοπελα επειτα :d

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

στα λογια μου ερχεσαι

----------


## dionysis

ειδωμεν

----------


## vas

αν παρεις ενα μπλε και ενα ασπρο το πιθανοτερο ειναι να βγαλεις μερικα μωρα μπλε και μερικα ασπρα,προσωπικα ξερω *εναν* ανθρωπο που εχει ασπρα παρροτλετ στην ελλαδα,σιγουρα υπαρχουν κι αλλοι,αλλα για ασπρα ξερω μονο εναν

----------


## mpapad

τελικά???  τι πήρε???

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

70€ για αγριο παροτλετ απο πετ σοπ ειναι πολλα κατα τη γνωμη μου...

----------


## dionysis

Δεν πήγα σήμερα απο κει παιδες. Θα πάω τρίτη γιατί πιστεύω ότι εγινε παρεξηγηση και οτι 200 ειναι το εκαστο απο τα ασπρα και τοτε δεν θα τα παρω. Αν ειναι 200 ομως το ζευγαρι τα τσιμπησα.

----------


## andreascrete

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αλλά αν είναι 100 ή 200 ευρώ ένα μικρό πουλάκι και πηγαίνουμε και το αγοράζουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι φταίμε που στα μαγαζιά τα δίνουν σε τέτοιες τιμές, αν δεν δεχόμαστε τέτοιες τιμές για ένα πουλάκι σε μέγεθος lovebird η και μικρότερο τότε σπάει η αλυσίδα και οι εκτροφείς αναγκάζονται να δώσουν φθηνά τα πουλιά στους εμπόρους για να μην τους μείνουν και οι έμποροι να τα πουλάνε φθηνά γιατί δεν θέλουν να μείνουν για μήνες με το ίδιο stock σε ζώα και πουλιά απούλητα!
Θεωρώ ότι βγάζουμε τα ματάκια μας με τα χεράκια μας εμείς οι ίδιοι, και μάλιστα να δίνουμε τέτοια ποσά σε μια περίοδο που το ημερομίσθιο ενός εργαζόμενου έχει κατέβει 20 -25 ευρώ στο 8ώρο plus υπερωρίες και όταν κόσμος πεινάει είναι άνεργος και βλέπω ηλικιωμένους να ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια των super market τι να πώ ....η όλη κατάσταση με θλίβει!!!!!
Θεωρώ ότι είναι εξοργιστικά πολλά τα λεφτά για να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο πουλί η είναι άσπρεο η μπλέ η κόκκινο αλλά εσύ έχεις το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι και η τελική επιλογή είναι δική σου! ....φιλικά πάντα για να μην παρεξηγηθώ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Σωστος ο Αντρεας......Νομιζω ομως πως δυστυχως οταν θελουμε πολυ κατι δεν υπολογιζουμε τιποτα.....Αυτο ειναι το λαθος

----------


## panosg983

Γεια σου Διονυση. Το πιο διαδεδομενο ειδος parrotlet που συνανταμε σε  εκτροφεια ειναι το pacific parrotlet και οχι το spectacled parrotlet.  Μου κανει μια μικρη εντυπωση που το πετσοπ αυτο εχει ενα σπανιο ειδος σε  ενα πολυ σπανιο χρωμα (ασπρο). Αυτο το λεω μονο για να βρεις  φωτογραφιες, να συγκρινεις τα 2 ειδη και να διαπιστωσεις απο μονος σου  ποιο ειδος ειναι γιατι μπορει στο πετσοπ να εχουν κανει αθελα τους  λαθος. Γνωμη μου, αφου θες να κανεις αναπαραγωγη, ειναι να παρεις  pacific parrotlet γιατι θεωρουνται το πιο ευκολο ειδος parrotlet (δεν  ειναι γενικα ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη, τα υπολοιπα ειδη πιο δυσκολα) και  οταν σου κανουν μικρα θα βρεις ευκολα αλλους εκτροφεις να κανεις  ανταλλαγη για να "ανανεωσεις τα αιματα σου". Σχετικα με τα χρωματα...  Ξεκινα απλα με ενα πρασινο και ενα μπλε. Και πιο οικονομικα θα σου ερθει  και θα εχεις το "παιχνιδι" με τα γονιδια-χρωματα. Το ασπρο το βαζεις  στην εκτροφη σου σε επομενη γενια

----------


## dionysis

Οτι εγραφε spectacled ειμαι σιγουρος φιλε μου.Ποια η διαφορα των pasific και των spectacled... Αν τα παρω θα παρω τα ασπρα. Φαινεται δεμενο το ζευγαρι απλα κολλαω στην τιμη. Τα είχε 200 ευρω και δεν θυμαμαι αν μου ειχε πει το ζευγαρι ή το καθενα και θα παω τριτη να το δω.Αν ειναι στα 200 τα εχω παρει σιγουρα... Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδες !

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

στειλε να μας πεις τι εγινε

----------


## dionysis

Τελικά 200 τα έχει το ζευγάρι.Τα μπλε πουληθηκαν.Είναι spectacled αυτά? Αξίζει να προβώ σε αγορά ?



http://imageshack.us/g/546/img3569l.jpg/

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εμας ρωτας???Εσυ τα θελεις??Αν ναι,αυριο κιολας

----------


## Windsa

Για parrotlets δεν ξέρω και πολλά...αλλα βάσης γενετικής ένα άσπρο λογικά πρέπει να είναι φορέας του μπλε και του κίτρινου γονιδιου (όπως συμβαίνει στα Cockatiels και στα Gouldians που ξέρω)...γιαυτο αν τα θες για αναπαραγωγή καλύτερα πάρε λευκα...επειδή από αυτά μετά μπορείς να πάρεις και κίτρινους και πράσινους και μπλε απογόνους...αρκεί να τους βρείς κατάλληλο ταίρι. (εννοώ θα πρέπει να σπάσεις το ζευγάρι σε αυτή τη περιπτοση).

έτσι νομίζω...δεν είναι κατά 100% σίγουρη.
Ρότα τον Νίκο (nicola) που ασχολείται επαγγελματικά με το είδος.

----------

